

Superbug contingency to protect 5th fleet - alikamp

Bahrain, home to the US 5th fleet has a contingency plan to combat any uprising that may compromise the fleets security. Namely the release of a short cycle super bug which US service members are vaccinated against. It is not lethal but will leave those afflicted unable to protest with vigor.
======
jarin
The superbug is also known by its common name "democracy".

------
mooism2
Source?

